

Protect your privacy with Krypton Anonymous - adrianbg
https://kr36.co/krypton-anonymous

======
omgbear
I've been using this a while now, all the controls are on the bottom, making
it easy easier for me to reach.

------
sjwalter
I've been using this as my regular browser for over a month and it's been
fantastic

------
sarciszewski
They open sourced their core module. I consider this a good start. :P

